# Non smoking RV?



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Saw this on a web site, one of the "options" is a non-smoking unit, appears to have failed :lol: >>>click here<<<

olley


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Enough to make you weep


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

I wonder if the fire alarm still works??

Sharon


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

She looks an absolute beauty and at £32471.11 even with the damage sounds a good buy. 

Olley


----------

